# Good Screen capture software? Not Mirillis Action since it's garbage apparently.



## NameMakingSux

I'm looking into starting lets plays, or maybe even tutorial/guide videos for games and possibly some other things.

I tried Mirillis Action because I saw a video that praised it to death. Said it was the best because of it's low CPU usage, good video quality, and small files. All of which I consider to be VERY important. Obviously that person didn't know what they were talking about. I kept getting some mysterious FCIV or FICV codec error in VLC.... Of course this problem doesn't seem to be documented online anywhere. What a useless pile of junk. A screen cap program should just work. What a joke.

So what's a good one that actually works? Dxtory and fraps and CPU hogs and the files are too big.

All I need is one with reasonably sized files that still look good and smooth and doesn't suck up the resources.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NameMakingSux

Yeah, bandicam I tried the trial of. I didn't like it at all.

I'll probably stick with dxtory if I must but it's so resource heavy and large file createy.


----------



## maiki

Wow. I had to register on this forum just to say that I have never seen such a nonsense as above. You have dropped one of the best screen recorders just because VLC doesn't play your videos? Try playing Fraps video in VLC. This isn't Action! issue this is VLC that sucks. Anyway Action! got a built-in video player so you can play all your files. You are welcome.

Maybe you shouldn't start creating gameplays without basic knowledge about recording software and how they work.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Maybe you shouldn't be so presumptuous and defensive of software because you happen to like it.

Don't tell me i'm welcome. I never thanked you and have no intention of. You weren't helpful.

I know how recording software works and having used the program I obviously know that Action has a video player. I also know that its player would only play my video and not my sound. I know that VLC gave me some obscure error that seemingly only 1 other person encountered and his post on the mirillis forums didn't get a solution. I also know VLC has never give me a problem with a video before. I also know the video played fine in Sony Vegas worked for sound and video for some reason. So 1 out of 3 players worked, and it's own player didn't even. There's nothing "nonsense" about any of that. Those are facts that make perfect sense.

I shouldn't have to watch my videos on just Sony Vegas. VLC should work, and the programs integrated player should work.


----------



## Scout Lukas

FRAPS ALL THE WAY







but it does have high cpu usage and high files but seems to be the best for screen footage capture


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Msi afterburner. Looks almost identical to the game that it recorded. Very little quality loss. Better than every other I have tried.


----------



## NameMakingSux

I had no idea MSI afterburner did screen cap!
i'll check it out!


----------



## Lazze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't be so presumptuous and defensive of software because you happen to like it.
> 
> Don't tell me i'm welcome. I never thanked you and have no intention of. You weren't helpful.
> 
> I know how recording software works and having used the program I obviously know that Action has a video player. I also know that its player would only play my video and not my sound. I know that VLC gave me some obscure error that seemingly only 1 other person encountered and his post on the mirillis forums didn't get a solution. I also know VLC has never give me a problem with a video before. I also know the video played fine in Sony Vegas worked for sound and video for some reason. So 1 out of 3 players worked, and it's own player didn't even. There's nothing "nonsense" about any of that. Those are facts that make perfect sense.
> 
> I shouldn't have to watch my videos on just Sony Vegas. VLC should work, and the programs integrated player should work.


I just had to comment on this, because you are being an absolute dick, and if anything is presumptuous, it's your comment. You are doing the exact same thing he did, you are just defending your opinion that the software sucks, when in reality its a problem on your end.

Action! works perfectly for me and a lot of other people, so the issue is obviously at your end. The reason it doesn't work with VLC, is because VLC uses its own codecs and the new codec installed by Action! isn't used. Open the video in any other software like Windows Media Player (yea, I said it), and it will work flawlessly. I use Sony Vegas myself, it works without a hitch. The issues you are facing is related to the new codec not being picked up by the players, hence its a PLAYER problem not a ******* problem with the software itself. I do want to mention that I am not defending the software myself, I don't even use it right now because of problems with recording (yes, a problem with the software itself, confirmed by the devs). All I am doing is trying to tell you that the guy you replied to actually was right, it's a problem with VLC, so stop making blind assumptions about the software itself.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Buy a capture card.


----------



## LuminatX

dxtory, with the Lagarith lossless codec. > everything else.


----------



## h0thead132

Personally I use Open Broadcaster Software

Just set it to local record only. Perfect quality, from what I have seen.

And if files are too big I use "Freemake Video Converter" to compress them if needed.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazze*
> 
> I just had to comment on this, because you are being an absolute dick, and if anything is presumptuous, it's your comment. You are doing the exact same thing he did, you are just defending your opinion that the software sucks, when in reality its a problem on your end.
> 
> Action! works perfectly for me and a lot of other people, so the issue is obviously at your end. The reason it doesn't work with VLC, is because VLC uses its own codecs and the new codec installed by Action! isn't used. Open the video in any other software like Windows Media Player (yea, I said it), and it will work flawlessly. I use Sony Vegas myself, it works without a hitch. The issues you are facing is related to the new codec not being picked up by the players, hence its a PLAYER problem not a ******* problem with the software itself. I do want to mention that I am not defending the software myself, I don't even use it right now because of problems with recording (yes, a problem with the software itself, confirmed by the devs). All I am doing is trying to tell you that the guy you replied to actually was right, it's a problem with VLC, so stop making blind assumptions about the software itself.


Incorrect. I clearly did much more than that. My comment isn't presumptuous at all. His answer lacked etiquette, so my reply did also. You get what you give.

Also, you should be able to realize there is a world of difference between "Try playing Fraps video in VLC. This isn't Action! issue this is VLC that sucks." and what you provided, which had some actual explanation to it.


----------



## tDAK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Personally I use Open Broadcaster Software
> 
> Just set it to local record only. Perfect quality, from what I have seen.
> 
> And if files are too big I use "Freemake Video Converter" to compress them if needed.


I use that to stream and its easy to use, but for more setting and features, I still think mirillis action is best.


----------



## Scout Lukas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h0thead132*
> 
> Personally I use Open Broadcaster Software
> 
> Just set it to local record only. Perfect quality, from what I have seen.
> 
> And if files are too big I use "Freemake Video Converter" to compress them if needed.


OBS is really good I can agree with that


----------



## lacrossewacker

You have a keplar. AFAIK, nvidia is about to release some sort of recording software that works on its GPUs. Most likely won't be loss-less, but there will be minimal performance issues and the file sizes will be greatly smaller. What GPU's this will apply to? We'll have to wait and see Just FYI

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2013/05/23/nvidias-shadowplay-brings-effortless-gameplay-recording-to-the-pc-masses/


----------



## NameMakingSux

So, as it turns out I had to export the file first. I was unaware of this as this wasn't necessary with any other screen cap utility I used in the past.

It seems to records very well, and there doesn't seem to be any lag at all. Though, I only tested it with Teleglitch, (Awesome game, but no way can it be very GPU intensive.) That worked fine. I couldn't even record with Bandicam while playing that game for some reason.

Anyway though, it seems with Action! you can only export 1 audio file? Out of the 2 that get recorded? (Microphone and speaker audio.) What is this nonsense? Seriously what I pile of junk. I obviously need my voice as well as the gameplay audio. Why would they not give you the option to export BOTH audio files with the video? How stupid is that.

I guess i'll try one of the others people are suggestion.

Though after Fraps, Dxtory, Bandicam and now Action not working properly i'm getting pretty annoyed. Like what a waste of time my computer should be able to handle one of these fine my rig is decent enough. And i'm not bad with computers I shouldn't have to seek help and scour google 10 times per piece of software i'm using. This is ridiculous and quite disheartening.

Edit: That shadowplay looks pretty promising, though. And I have a gtx670. Which is Kepler...sooo that should work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Update on Mirillis Action progress! (not that anyone cares) What a pile of garbage useless piece of software. Let's see you can't export both audio files, when you merge both audio files into one the volumes are cut in half (documented in their forums with people complaining of this same issue) Last night it kept giving me an error and wouldn't let me delete one of the videos I made until I restarted... Now after finishing a video the program just crashes immediately. I can't even start it. So that's it. Gone. Removed.

Defend the program all you like. There is no excuse for it being the buggy piece of garbage it is.


----------



## ColdFlo

You are all noobs and don't know how to configure your pc or Mirllis Action! which takes a little playing with and reading to understand how to use. Use the guides on the Mirillis Site; when you set it up properly(which could be more intuitive but no video program ever is including MPCHCMADVRLAV) with Intel QuickSync there is no fame hit in games and it compresses nicely to give you 1gig per 10 minutes on a 720p video and absolutely none and I mean no frame hit or loss while recording and if you save to another drive you wont notice any lag whatsoever(no other screen cap software even gets as close to Mirillis Action Quality its impossible even external cap cards can't do it because of the minimal latency of iGPU being right next to the CPU core). Mirillis Action isn't just the best its the best in every category function and latency in the resulting playback video(and quality of the resulting compressed reduced sized file and less strain on the Southbridge saving some massive video and CPU time). Its at least 10x better than everything else put together. Like I said nothing wrong with Mirllis PEBKAC RTFMUMFN. Also your tone is hilarious a noob that thinks hes an authority and that what he installs or uninstalls matters to anyone else. EPIC FAIL. Its not buggy at all u just a noob PEBKAC PEBKAC PEBKAC. Reading this thread is hilarious and the rest of you still babbling about Afterburner DXTory and FRAPS you all noobs too. Mirillis Action is great because it has come out of nowhere on everyone and still no one knows what it is or has heard of it. Its like a diamond in the diamond that is taking forever for everyone to learn about and they are all playing team favorites with old crap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFlo*
> 
> You are all noobs and don't know how to configure your pc or Mirllis Action! which takes a little playing with and reading to understand how to use. Use the guides on the Mirillis Site; when you set it up properly(which could be more intuitive but no video program ever is including MPCHCMADVRLAV) with Intel QuickSync there is no fame hit in games and it compresses nicely to give you 1gig per 10 minutes on a 720p video and absolutely none and I mean no frame hit or loss while recording and if you save to another drive you wont notice any lag whatsoever(no other screen cap software even gets as close to Mirillis Action Quality its impossible even external cap cards can't do it because of the minimal latency of iGPU being right next to the CPU core). Mirillis Action isn't just the best its the best in every category function and latency in the resulting playback video(and quality of the resulting compressed reduced sized file and less strain on the Southbridge saving some massive video and CPU time).


Without debating you point for point, I would just like to point out that FRAPS offers lossless RGB and it isn't even possible to have better quality then that. It's only possible to have the same quality. That comment about the iGPU being close to the CPU core makes no sense, The "latency of the iGPU being right next to the CPU core" has no effect on screen capture at all.

I'm glad Mirillis is working for you, but it sounds like you've taken some of their marketing fluff and run with it, despite it not being true.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Msi afterburner. Looks almost identical to the game that it recorded. Very little quality loss. Better than every other I have tried.


This guy is right. And if you want to stream to youtube or twitch, use http://obsproject.com/. Just pm me if you want help setting that up, and I will send you instructions, or I can live stream it to you with you in teamspeak.


----------



## NameMakingSux

Thanks zemco! I'm not sure if I mentioned as this is an older thread but I have since got mirillis action to work and it's my go to screen cap... I might check out afterburner as I hear good things, and shadowplay is going soon also.

I downloaded OBS and played around with it, but as much as i'd like to get into live streaming I have not done so yet.


----------



## zemco999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Thanks zemco! I'm not sure if I mentioned as this is an older thread but I have since got mirillis action to work and it's my go to screen cap... I might check out afterburner as I hear good things, and shadowplay is going soon also.
> 
> I downloaded OBS and played around with it, but as much as i'd like to get into live streaming I have not done so yet.


Live streaming is VERY easy once you know how to set up OBS. I did not see the thread date







I tend to.... skip the reading unless I REALLY want to see what it is about, but I already know the software I use. I don't need to try more xD


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Thanks zemco! I'm not sure if I mentioned as this is an older thread but I have since got mirillis action to work and it's my go to screen cap... I might check out afterburner as I hear good things, and shadowplay is going soon also.
> 
> I downloaded OBS and played around with it, but as much as i'd like to get into live streaming I have not done so yet.


Afterburner video setup in my sig.


----------



## zemco999

name, I will be live streaming if you want to see how well OBS streams. feel free to critique the quality http://www.twitch.tv/zemco999 I start in 5 minutes.


----------



## nsempsrott

I know this thread has been dead for two months, but since no one seems to be having my issue and you guys seem familiar (at least somewhat) maybe you can help.

As far as I can tell, Mirillis has potential when it works... But it won't even run for me. I click on the shortcut, it starts up, then immediately my screen starts flashing repeatedly until my entire login crashes and I land back at the login screen. I was able to read the message that was popping up, and it is telling me that desktop recording is disable because I am not using Aero (since I'm on windows 8.) This message pops up endlessly along with my screen flashing until it all crashes. I wouldn't think that it is a program conflict since I only have origin, steam, and catalyst control center running at the same time. I could also understand no desktop recording, but I don't get why it won't even open properly. Quite a bit of a pain. I wouldn't think it would be THAT incompatible with Windows 8.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nsempsrott*
> 
> I know this thread has been dead for two months, but since no one seems to be having my issue and you guys seem familiar (at least somewhat) maybe you can help.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Mirillis has potential when it works... But it won't even run for me. I click on the shortcut, it starts up, then immediately my screen starts flashing repeatedly until my entire login crashes and I land back at the login screen. I was able to read the message that was popping up, and it is telling me that desktop recording is disable because I am not using Aero (since I'm on windows 8.) This message pops up endlessly along with my screen flashing until it all crashes. I wouldn't think that it is a program conflict since I only have origin, steam, and catalyst control center running at the same time. I could also understand no desktop recording, but I don't get why it won't even open properly. Quite a bit of a pain. I wouldn't think it would be THAT incompatible with Windows 8.


I use action on Windows 8....and Windows 8 does use aero...have you checked the event viewer?


----------



## djriful

I use Action! for a long time, it is the best recorder out of all the softwares I use including open software. The software is not useless just because you don't have the codec to work with. Those files I can import into Adobe Premiere Pro like magic and output it to H.264 MP4 or AVI.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameMakingSux*
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't be so presumptuous and defensive of software because you happen to like it.
> 
> Don't tell me i'm welcome. I never thanked you and have no intention of. You weren't helpful.
> 
> I know how recording software works and having used the program I obviously know that Action has a video player. I also know that its player would only play my video and not my sound. I know that VLC gave me some obscure error that seemingly only 1 other person encountered and his post on the mirillis forums didn't get a solution. I also know VLC has never give me a problem with a video before. I also know the video played fine in Sony Vegas worked for sound and video for some reason. So 1 out of 3 players worked, and it's own player didn't even. There's nothing "nonsense" about any of that. Those are facts that make perfect sense.
> 
> I shouldn't have to watch my videos on just Sony Vegas. VLC should work, and the programs integrated player should work.


U dont have to use Sony Vegas to watch Action recordings. There is windows media player, Divx video, ( windows 8 ) video and much more. I dont find VLC to be that important in support but theres one thing u must look at. IF VLC is a media player why dosnt it support this video format. I would consider this a VLC problem and not a Action problem.


----------



## Jukkie

Not sure how many of you will read this, but there is one major issue with Mirillis Action that you might not even be aware of.

Regardless of where you select your video to be saved, Action! will write the data to your Windows temp folder as well as the location you specify in the settings.
If you have an SSD and use Mirillis a lot, you'll be shortening the life of your SSD a LOT!

There is no way to change this in Action!, so the best option is to move your temp folder to a secondary HDD (if you have one).


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jukkie*
> 
> Not sure how many of you will read this, but there is one major issue with Mirillis Action that you might not even be aware of.
> 
> Regardless of where you select your video to be saved, Action! will write the data to your Windows temp folder as well as the location you specify in the settings.
> If you have an SSD and use Mirillis a lot, you'll be shortening the life of your SSD a LOT!
> 
> There is no way to change this in Action!, so the best option is to move your temp folder to a secondary HDD (if you have one).


I do that anyway. Have ever since I started using SSDs. Just kind of made sense...so there's people that DON'T do this?


----------



## TeknoBug

lol sorry but I registered here to say this, man I have to say NameMakingSux is terrible. Maybe he needs to figure out that VLC is the problem? I use VLC, DxTory, Fraps, Bandicam and Action and so far Action is the best recording with less than 1% frame drop AND VLC can play my videos. Bandicam is also great when I want to use x264vfw for smaller file sizes, Fraps has fallen way behind because of its massive CPU usage and I've used Fraps for about 10 years.

And yes, change the temp folder to another drive, I happen to have a SSD for Windows and moved it to the same drive that I record videos on (E:\), besides when you run Windows on a SSD you should move the Windows temp folder anyways (there are tutorials on how to do that).


----------



## Farscape

NECRO Thread FTW!







I need help on this, myself. I made a 23 second test video in AVI format, which came out to 616MB (ouch). If I use Action! to directly upload to Youtube even at the highest quality the video looks terrible compared to the original, plus micro stuttering gets introduced. BTW I tried the highest bitrate (15,000 Mbps)) to see if that made a difference, but it didn't. If I export it at the highest quality to my hard drive (ends up MP4 instead of AVI for some reason) it looks decent and I don't have mirco stutters. But when I upload it to Youtube the quality is reduced, but not as badly as directly uploading it via Action!, and micro stutters are again introduced. I've seen plenty of Youtube videos with great quality from Action! users, so I know it's possible.

My specs are: System Drive (which I use for the video) ADATA XPG SX900 (really reliable SSD drive), GTX 570, AMD FX 8350, 8GB of G.Skill Black Edition


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farscape*
> 
> NECRO Thread FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help on this, myself. I made a 23 second test video in AVI format, which came out to 616MB (ouch). If I use Action! to directly upload to Youtube even at the highest quality the video looks terrible compared to the original, plus micro stuttering gets introduced. BTW I tried the highest bitrate (15,000 Mbps)) to see if that made a difference, but it didn't. If I export it at the highest quality to my hard drive (ends up MP4 instead of AVI for some reason) it looks decent and I don't have mirco stutters. But when I upload it to Youtube the quality is reduced, but not as badly as directly uploading it via Action!, and micro stutters are again introduced. I've seen plenty of Youtube videos with great quality from Action! users, so I know it's possible.
> 
> My specs are: System Drive (which I use for the video) ADATA XPG SX900 (really reliable SSD drive), GTX 570, AMD FX 8350, 8GB of G.Skill Black Edition


Use afterburner.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farscape*
> 
> NECRO Thread FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help on this, myself. I made a 23 second test video in AVI format, which came out to 616MB (ouch). If I use Action! to directly upload to Youtube even at the highest quality the video looks terrible compared to the original, plus micro stuttering gets introduced. BTW I tried the highest bitrate (15,000 Mbps)) to see if that made a difference, but it didn't. If I export it at the highest quality to my hard drive (ends up MP4 instead of AVI for some reason) it looks decent and I don't have mirco stutters. But when I upload it to Youtube the quality is reduced, but not as badly as directly uploading it via Action!, and micro stutters are again introduced. I've seen plenty of Youtube videos with great quality from Action! users, so I know it's possible.
> 
> My specs are: System Drive (which I use for the video) ADATA XPG SX900 (really reliable SSD drive), GTX 570, AMD FX 8350, 8GB of G.Skill Black Edition


I have been using action for the better part of 2 years now and I have to say its better then dxtory, fraps and a bunch of others and I havent once experienced the issues ur stating


----------



## dinopops

Its funny that he says mirillis action is bad when it works 99% perfectly (1% is broadcast crashes after a few hours). First read about the problem. Its amazing. 2 hours or gameplay at 1080p 60fps for 10 - 12 gbs. Its amazing. First find all the problems and see if they are fixable dummy


----------



## PrasadJay

Since you are using a nVidia card, why don't you just use shadow play?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrasadJay*
> 
> Since you are using a nVidia card, why don't you just use shadow play?


Because minus the last 2 posts this thread is 1-2 years old (before shadowplay)


----------

